
China rejects Harvard study suggesting Covid-19 was circulating last summer - known
https://www.ft.com/content/3e16a585-7993-4d9e-b62f-f345a22ea49c
======
known
[https://archive.vn/44rOC](https://archive.vn/44rOC)

